# Worth going to Apache?



## AndyK (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm at our Myrtle place from Christmas to New Years and looking to avoid offseason cabin fever. Any bites at the piers? Don't care about keepers. 

What about the HBSP jetty?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Haven't heard anything (I don't even know if they're open) but probably some dogfish and skates. The water temp is right for them. Slim chance of a black or red drum on dead or live shrimp, or trout on live shrimp, all up under the pier in the suds, or casting for trout on paddle tails or Gulp, especially after all the rain we just got to push them out of the creeks. There's always a chance but often its a fish or two every 2-3 trips kinda thing for the keeper drum and trout this time of year.

HBSP jetty is the best bet to catch keepers. Light colored paddle tails on 1/4 and 1/2 oz jigheads for trout and fresh dead shrimp for black drum with the disclaimer that we just got 3" of rain and that could mess with the fish. While you're in Murrells Inlet they've been catching 10-15 and 15-20 count shrimp head on for 5-6 bucks a lb off of the shrimp boats if you're into that. They won't be around much longer.


----------

